# The Golden Age of Video



## Benn (Oct 14, 2009)

This is an extremely recent youtube video, that at the time of this post, has grown to 167 000 views in 11 days.   Roughly 80 000 of those came in the last 72 hours.  If you're any kind of cinematography buff/nut, this is for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFM140rju4k


----------

